# [SOLVED] Intel DP45SG No Video / No beeps



## JerseyAngel23 (May 24, 2009)

I just built myself a new system. Intel DP45SG Board / Intel E8400 Chip / CORSAIR TW3X4G1333C9DHX 4GB PC3-10666 (DDR3-1333) DDR3 Memory / EVGA Gforce GTS 250 1GB DDR3 PCI-E 2.0 Video. When i first put the computer together, I tried to boot and i got no video. I checked all connections and tried again and still nothing. I then swapped the video card with a ASUS PCI-E 512mb DDR2 card and tried booting. I still got nothing. I tried remounting the CPU and removing unecessary components and just left the ram / video card / cpu / motherboard hooked up. I tried booting, still nothing. I then tried removing the ram to listen for beeps.. Didnt get any beeps. I removed the video card and tried starting it .. Still no beeps. When i start the PC all the fans run fine but i have no video and i get no beeps no matter what. I figured out that the bios on this board only supports 1.5v ram and the ram i have is 1.6v. But when removing the ram and video cards I still dont get any beeps. I even tried removing the battery from the motherboard for an hour to clear the CMOS and that didnt help at all either. I checked through all the connections to make sure everything was in the right spot and in tight and I still get nothing . There is a PC speaker built into the board so I dont know why it wont tell me anything.. All the parts i bought were retail in box and this has to be the 30th PC i built at least.. If anyone has any ideas of what could be going on , Please help me out , I wanna get this bad boy up and running. Thanks​


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Intel DP45SG No Video / No beeps*

Welcome
What is the make and model of the power supply?
Try to boot with 1 stick of memory only.
Do you notice any capacitors on the board that are leaking or bulged?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Intel DP45SG No Video / No beeps*

We need all specs including the power supply brand name and wattage.

Suggestion:

Bench Test Your System


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Intel DP45SG No Video / No beeps*

From the User Manual 

http://download.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/dp45sg/sb/e35965001us.pdf



> Memory
> • Four 240-pin DDR3 SDRAM Dual Inline Memory Module (DIMM) sockets
> • Support for DDR3 1333 MHz, DDR3 1066 MHz, and DDR3 800 MHz DIMMs
> • Support for up to 8 GB of system memory
> ...



I had a similar problem with my Asus P5QL-E 

I used memory that was slightly slower than required (because I wanted to test it) and the board just refused to boot or POST until I placed the correct frequency memories on board .. Initially I thought I had a duff board.

*Regarding power supply * see page 53 of the manual



> 2.5 Electrical Considerations
> 2.5.1 Power Supply Considerations
> CAUTION
> The +5 V standby line from the power supply must be capable of providing adequate
> ...


----------



## JerseyAngel23 (May 24, 2009)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> We need all specs including the power supply brand name and wattage.
> 
> Suggestion:
> 
> Bench Test Your System




The powersupply is a OCZ 550W FATAL1TY http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10009795

The Motherboard is an Intel DP45SG
http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10008306&prodlist=celebros

The chip is an Intel E8400
http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10007603&prodlist=celebros

The Video card is EVGA 01G-P3-1156-TR Geforce GTS 250 SC 1GB GDDR3 PCI Express x16 (2.0v) 
http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10010157&prodlist=celebros

The RAM is CORSAIR TW3X4G1333C9DHX 4GB PC3-10666 (DDR3-1333)
http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10008034



speedster123 said:


> Welcome
> What is the make and model of the power supply?
> Try to boot with 1 stick of memory only.
> Do you notice any capacitors on the board that are leaking or bulged?


The make and model of the powersupply is an OCZ 550W FATAL1TY as i just mentioned above. 

I tried booting with one stick of memory and i still got nothing.
I dont notice anything bulged / leaking / bent at all.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Intel DP45SG No Video / No beeps*

can you tell us what the Current rating is for the 12Volt rails .. 



> Table 27 lists the recommended power supply current values.
> 
> Table 27. Recommended Power Supply Current Values
> Output Voltage
> ...


your PSU is 80% efficient and that means with 550W input it wuill most likely lose 1/5th in the conversion *bringing it to 440W* loading .. and of course Intel say



> for a system consisting of
> a supported 130 W processor,
> 1 GB DDR3 RAM,
> one high end video card,
> ...


That is not to say that what you have is not good it means (IMHO) that you're borderline depending upon what you have installed. 

Have you also checked to see if it is on the list of recommended memory's for the mobo ??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Intel DP45SG No Video / No beeps*

Make sure you have the 24 pin main, 4 pin cpu, 6 pin Video power connectors fully seated it they are then Bench test it.> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Intel DP45SG No Video / No beeps*

you need to be up here

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&Tpk=corsair+750w


----------



## JerseyAngel23 (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Intel DP45SG No Video / No beeps*



Done_Fishin said:


> From the User Manual
> 
> http://download.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/dp45sg/sb/e35965001us.pdf
> 
> ...





I haven't tried different memory on this board yet. But I did install memory prior to installing the board multiple times and still nothing. My thing is , when I take the memory out and try to boot, I dont get any beeps indicating that there is no ram. Same for the video card. There is an onboard speaker. I tried dismounting the board from the case and trying to boot with just the Powerswitch pin plugged in and i still get nothing. Heres a stupid question... The PC should boot with just the powerswitch pin plugged in right? I did that with the last PC i built and it worked fine, but im not sure if that would be the case with this board. So I dont see what else could be wrong other than the board being bad. I am just trying to get help from others first before i decide to exchange the board for a new one to only find out that the board has nothing wrong with it. I know that the 1.6V RAM that i have is not supported by the bios version on this motherboard. Ive read many posts about people with the same RAM that had boot issues, but would still get beeps with no RAM and eventually after multiple tries they would get video on boot and even be able to install vista but would have problems when restarting. Heres another thing, I have no 3-4pin fans to plug into the board, I have multiple fans running on the powersupply though. The board should still boot with no 3-4pin fans connected directly to the board right? ( except the heatsink fan of course )


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Intel DP45SG No Video / No beeps*

Providing you have power to the board and the cpu correctly inserted when you remove the memory it should beep on power up. try jumping the pins with a screw driver for a second to eliminate the case power switch.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Intel DP45SG No Video / No beeps*

youir power supply should give 2 * 25A on the 12 Volt rails which isn't bad but as dai says I think you could do with a more powerful unit .. especiallay with an aging process that knocks off 10% performance per year.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341022&Tpk=OCZ 550W FATAL1TY#spec



> Output [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]





> My thing is , when I take the memory out and try to boot, I don't get any beeps indicating that there is no ram. Same for the video card.


I had exactly the same with my board (Asus P5QL-E) which only accepts 667MHz & 800MHz DDR2 when I inserted slightly slower DDR2. I can't remember the exact frequency but it seems it was just one step down .. 533MHz??

You might want to rest the BIOS by removing the battery (without mains applied to the rig) for a short while .. the time varies depending upon boards but may be 5 minutes or 30 minutes .. this might help to erase any wrong settings in the memory .. also at it said above in the handbook, 



> NOTES
> • Remove the video card in the Primary PCI Express x16 before installing or upgrading memory to avoid interference with the memory retention mechanism.
> *• To be fully compliant with all applicable DDR SDRAM memory specifications, the board should be populated with DIMMs that support the Serial Presence Detect (SPD) data structure. This allows the BIOS to read the SPD data and program the chipset to accurately configure memory settings for optimum performance. If non-SPD memory is installed, the BIOS will attempt to correctly configure the memory
> settings, but performance and reliability may be impacted or the DIMMs may not function under the determined frequency.*


I see no reference in the corsair specs to this technology nor on any site I have visited 

just found this ... worth a read 

http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showpost.php?p=358955&postcount=15


----------



## JerseyAngel23 (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Intel DP45SG No Video / No beeps*

So after i bench tested the system and went through every little thing. I then took another board ( same exact model ) and tested the whole system with the new board. Everything worked fine... The board was just defective =X I apprechiate everyones help, thanks so much..

P.S. Don't ever buy this board !


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Intel DP45SG No Video / No beeps*



JerseyAngel23 said:


> So after i bench tested the system and went through every little thing. I then took another board ( same exact model ) and tested the whole system with the new board. Everything worked fine... The board was just defective =X I apprechiate everyones help, thanks so much..
> 
> P.S. Don't ever buy this board !



How did you bench test a duff board ?? 

Glad you got it sorted but that system bench test could save me a lot of time if you could pass over a few tips :grin:


----------



## JerseyAngel23 (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Intel DP45SG No Video / No beeps*

you set up the motherboard on a cardboard box instead of putting it in the case, and only attach the necessary components.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Intel DP45SG No Video / No beeps*

That part I know but you said that it wouldn't POST or do anything .. then you said you ran a bench test .. and checked everything .. unless you just meant that you tried to do a bench test using the duff board before replacing it .. I guess it's all in the wording and I misinterpreted :wave:


----------

